# Brocks Post Fight Picture



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

OUCH!!!!!

It’s unlikely that Brock Lesnar will forget the devastating one round beatdown he experienced at the hands of Cain Velasquez last night at UFC 121, but just in case he does the new heavyweight champion left him a momento in the form of a huge cut below his left eye.

As you’ll see in the graphic close-up pictures below it’s not the kind of cut he’s just going to put a plaster over and forget about.









1 MORE PIC... http://www.fightofthenight.com/news/brock-lesnars-ufc-121-post-fight-pictures-reveal-huge-cut/


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Jeez. I knew the cut was fairly big, but man, that thing is nasty. Cain Velasquez is a monster!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i suspect brock will be hitting the bottle for a few days


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

was it a punch or a knee that ripped his face up?


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

vilify said:


> was it a punch or a knee that ripped his face up?


I've heard speculation that it was the glancing high kick.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

got this from the link









apparently he was well enought to go to the disco later:thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Did you guys not see the replay? When the fight was well over, and they were showing various clips from various angles, they showed the shot that did it. I think it was when Lesnar had just got up for the last time, before crumbling straight back down again. Cain grazed Lesnars cheek with the very edge of his glove. You could see the blood shoot onto the canvas immediately. So, it was none of Cains big shots, but rather an unlucky slice from Cains glove... which is far from uncommon when it comes to the worse cuts.

It was clear as day. I've just looked at it again. I'm sure more people can confirm this.


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

It must be hard to go from beleiving you were "the baddest man on the planet" to having reality set in... I really thought Brock would handle Cain... MMA is a tough sport to predict!!


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

that really is a nasty cut....remidns me of the cut Penn put on Sanchez


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

MMA-Matt said:


> that really is a nasty cut....remidns me of the cut Penn put on Sanchez


Yea, except Penn's was from a huge kick, Cain's was from his glove just catching Lesnar's face.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> Yea, except Penn's was from a huge kick, Cain's was from his glove just catching Lesnar's face.


Grazing strikes are known for causing cuts... so that's not that huge.


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

tap nap or snap said:


> got this from the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny cuz I got a clip that Lesnar was at a concert....unfortunately for him Cain was there aswell....


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Icemanforever said:


>



HAHA.. LMFAO !!!!!

Dude.. whoever created that ROCKS !!! Absolutely funkin' hilarious and well done !

LoL @ Miguel Torres & Diego with the perm..


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

tap nap or snap said:


> got this from the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get funky....:thumbsup:


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

Icemanforever said:


> That's funny cuz I got a clip that Lesnar was at a concert....unfortunately for him Cain was there aswell....


am i the only one who hears the "kabong!" sound effect in his head as he sees this?


edit: to the person who neg repped me for the gif I posted, it was from the same link of the OP, i think you're probably a brock fanboy, and I understand


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

vilify said:


> was it a punch or a knee that ripped his face up?


I think it was a punch. There ws one over the shoulder of Velasquez angle where you could see a punch graze across Lesnar's cheek. From then on he looked to be cut as far as I could see.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Usually the worst cuts are from glancing blows so this is not suprising.


----------



## Faceman (Sep 25, 2007)

I thought it was originally opened up early when Brock had Cain up against the cage and Cain elbowed him in the face twice. That's where I first saw blood on Brock's face. At the very least that's where it first opened up and got worse with each shot after that.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Call me crazy but I just don't think Brock is going to recover from this mentally. I think he wants to be the best or not do it at all. After that fight he just may realize that he will never be the best again.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Call me crazy but I just don't think Brock is going to recover from this mentally. I think he wants to be the best or not do it at all. After that fight he just may realize that he will never be the best again.


I was thinking the same thing. In his last two fights he reminded me of a bully that is tough until you stand up to him. Pop him and he runs home crying.
I hope he does come back with better skills and more heart. We know he has the physical strength, but we'll have to wait and see if he has the mental strength.


----------



## SOCALBEAST (Nov 2, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Did you guys not see the replay? When the fight was well over, and they were showing various clips from various angles, they showed the shot that did it. I think it was when Lesnar had just got up for the last time, before crumbling straight back down again. Cain grazed Lesnars cheek with the very edge of his glove. You could see the blood shoot onto the canvas immediately. So, it was none of Cains big shots, but rather an unlucky slice from Cains glove... which is far from uncommon when it comes to the worse cuts.
> 
> It was clear as day. I've just looked at it again. I'm sure more people can confirm this.


Really......... Gloves slicing faces now........ Brocktober is over buddy- and did cans gloves slice right above the gash (right below left eye) also? And that broken nose is from a glove slice also I see.


----------



## SOCALBEAST (Nov 2, 2009)

The cut came from a big knee from Cain that dropped brock- that cut is gonna get bigger the day after when Brocks face swells up


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

every single person who got pushed around by a bully in high school has a giant smile on their face right now. The fact that cain is a soft spoken family man only makes it so much more sweet.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

SOCALBEAST said:


> Really......... Gloves slicing faces now........ Brocktober is over buddy- and did cans gloves slice right above the gash (right below left eye) also? And that broken nose is from a glove slice also I see.


That stuff happens all the time. Its how Nate Diaz cut Marcus Davis. Because of the seams and knitting on the gloves you get a lot of cuts like this. The abbrasive scrapes that look like road rash, come from the fabric of the gloves grazing the flesh.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

SOCALBEAST said:


> Really......... Gloves slicing faces now........ Brocktober is over buddy- and did cans gloves slice right above the gash (right below left eye) also? And that broken nose is from a glove slice also I see.


I'm on the internet and I know what I'm talking about. Trust me.


----------



## Cragly (Oct 26, 2010)

Ive been lurking here for a few months,as ive only just gotten into watching MMA in that time. but thought i sign up to post in this thread 


I thought it was a kick that grazed him at 3.05 minute mark.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

rabakill said:


> every single person who got pushed around by a bully in high school has a giant smile on their face right now. The fact that cain is a soft spoken family man only makes it so much more sweet.


Well Brock is a family man too, he's got a wife and daughter that he takes great care of, so I don't know what you're getting at. 

Bit more so than Cain who got his girl pregnant first and then decided to get engaged more than a year later and still isn't married almost a year on since the engagement. 

But yeah I can see how people see Brock as the physically gifted bully that everyone had to deal with some time, and Cain as the quiet smaller hard worker that puts him in his place. 

Though it's funny thinking of Cain as the smaller weaker guy, if I saw him in the streets I'd be scared to make eye contact with the monster.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

rabakill said:


> every single person who got pushed around by a bully in high school has a giant smile on their face right now. The fact that cain is a soft spoken family man only makes it so much more sweet.


At least 4 of those people are probably named Herring, Mir, Couture and Carwin.

I thought Cain's chances would increase the longer the fight went on, and I guess they did....by the seconds. 

Hats off to Cain on his performance. It will be interesting to see how Brock handles this moving forward. He has become more humble, and this should be a huge step in that direction. But he brings a lot of intrigue to the division, so I hope he doesn't call it quits. Never thought I would say that. It has taken me a long time to accept the guy.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

That post fight picture was doctored. This was the real one.













Sorry, I just had to :shame02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> That post fight picture was doctored. This was the real one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is very unhealthy how much you dislike brock, seek help


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> it is very unhealthy how much you dislike brock, seek help


Someone sent me that in a text message.

It's okay though. Now that Brock won't be in the championship picture any time soon, I doubt I'll be posting much about him once this storm dies down.

Sure he's a top 5, and he's still going to be fighting. But I see him as being pretty much irrelevant. He's a one trick pony and that trick is out of the bag. He'll never amount more to anything other than a gatekeeper from here on out. Part of the reason my disdain for him grew so much was due to the publicity / frequency in which he was brought up. Don't have to worry about that too much anymore.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Someone sent me that in a text message.
> 
> It's okay though. Now that Brock won't be in the championship picture any time soon, I doubt I'll be posting much about him once this storm dies down.
> 
> Sure he's a top 5, and he's still going to be fighting. But I see him as being pretty much irrelevant. He's a one trick pony and that trick is out of the bag. He'll never amount more to anything other than a gatekeeper from here on out. Part of the reason my disdain for him grew so much was due to the publicity / frequency in which he was brought up. Don't have to worry about that too much anymore.


well i dont care about the hw div anymore unless reem gets signed because cain will have the title for a long long time i think ill tune into the Lw div a lot more and ww and the other divs seem interesting especially soti


----------



## Starship Coyote (Oct 22, 2010)

Vicious aftermath. Brock's face looks like a crime scene.

If he had Huerta's fight-back instinct, Brock might be unstoppable. As it is, I fear he might be irrevocably damaged. 

He needs to get his mind right and accept that he'll always get hit hard, especially with the alphas at HW, or he needs to take Wrestlemania's offer.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Someone sent me that in a text message.
> 
> It's okay though. Now that Brock won't be in the championship picture any time soon, I doubt I'll be posting much about him once this storm dies down.
> 
> *Sure he's a top 5, and he's still going to be fighting. But I see him as being pretty much irrelevant.* He's a one trick pony and that trick is out of the bag. He'll never amount more to anything other than a gatekeeper from here on out. Part of the reason my disdain for him grew so much was due to the publicity / frequency in which he was brought up. Don't have to worry about that too much anymore.


Bolded = Where most stop reading. 

Hypocrisy at a very, very high level. Maybe even top 5!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SOCALBEAST said:


> Really......... Gloves slicing faces now........ Brocktober is over buddy- and did cans gloves slice right above the gash (right below left eye) also? And that broken nose is from a glove slice also I see.





SOCALBEAST said:


> The cut came from a big knee from Cain that dropped brock- that cut is gonna get bigger the day after when Brocks face swells up


Dont be a knob. The replay clearly showed the grazing shot that caused the cut. If you don't believe grazing shots can cause huge gashes, then go do some research.

Jesus... some people. :sarcastic12:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Dont be a *knob*. The replay clearly showed the grazing shot that caused the cut. If you don't believe grazing shots can cause huge gashes, then go do some research.
> 
> Jesus... some people. :sarcastic12:


that tickled me for some reason, the wisdom and genius of soojooko


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> that tickled me for some reason, the wisdom and genius of soojooko


People use the term "knobs" and "knob head" all the time in England. Fun fact.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> People use the term "knobs" and "knob head" all the time in England. Fun fact.


What about toss pot? I heard that on some british show and it's a cool word.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

MMA-Matt said:


> What about toss pot? I heard that on some british show and it's a cool word.


lmao yea, thats one of my personal favourites. Knob Jockey is another classic.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> lmao yea, thats one of my personal favourites. Knob Jockey is another classic.


im sure you've heard that one a lot


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im sure you've heard that one a lot


That was actually a good one man, congrats on the first good post ive seen from you.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> That was actually a good one man, congrats on the first good post ive seen from you.


???????????????????????


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ???????????????????????


G'day mate! Don't be a drongo, he was implying that you really excelled yourself with that post before.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ???????????????????????


How old are you son?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ???????????????????????


This may be off topic, but I'm pretty sure you owe me $20 from the brock fight... And you were going to change your sig too


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

gazh said:


> G'day mate! Don't be a drongo, he was implying that you really excelled yourself with that post before.


good evening governor would you care to share an evening with me watching some splendid soccer with a nice cup of tea and then we can play scrabble?


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

SOCALBEAST said:


> Really......... Gloves slicing faces now........ Brocktober is over buddy- and did cans gloves slice right above the gash (right below left eye) also? And that broken nose is from a glove slice also I see.


Too damn right...

I think the cut came as a result of a serious ass-kicking.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> good evening governor would you care to share an evening with me watching some splendid soccer with a nice cup of tea and then we can play scrabble?


I'll think you'll find we call it Football, cheerio old bean.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

gazh said:


> I'll think you'll find we call it Football, cheerio old bean.


and some lads in the uk lynch you if you say soccer i think, soccer fans are insane


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> This may be off topic, but I'm pretty sure you owe me $20 from the brock fight... And you were going to change your sig too


Just thought this was worth repeating.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> and some lads in the uk lynch you if you say soccer i think, soccer fans are insane


This is true, i regularly lynch random foreign people over the willow tree in my garden for saying 'Soccer'.

I lynch them, lynch them good.


----------

